

Which Business Tools Made Me Part Man, Part Machine - leanmktg
http://www.leanmarketing.ca/which-tools-made-me-part-man-part-machine/

======
kaedues
Getting clients to produce content has been one of the most difficult tasks
for me, but having them make a video and then transcribing that is genius.

~~~
leanmktg
Have you tried to do much video? Def an acquired taste. It seems though, and I
am sure Matt would agree..once you get the hang of it, the uses are limitless.

